# Restructurer lesprit.



## MatthewL (15 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, hier soir j'ai décidé de reprendre mon blog personnel, je souhaites vous partager aujourd'hui mon engouement pour les réalisations artistiques, j'ai décidé de ne pas poster cette rédaction directement sur le forum, car je la trouves très personnel. &#8232;
&#8232;
Donc si vous avez envie de connaitre mon engouement pour l'art, et la réalisation plastique voici le lien vers l'article :*http://www.cyberduck.eu/restructurer-lesprit/ N'hésitez pas a commenter directement sur mon blog, cela me ferait très plaisir de connaitre votre avis !*&#8232;&#8232;http://cyberduck.eu&#8232;&#8232;


Merci
Matthieu


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2014)

2 liens morts...


----------



## drs (15 Novembre 2014)

Il voulait dire:

http://www.cyberduck.eu

Bon ceci dit, le contenu est un peu vide non?


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2014)

Parler de restructurer l'esprit et faire une faute de français digne d'un (mauvais) élève de CM1 dès le troisième mot... 
Je ne suis pas allé plus loin, navré.

Mais je suis un vieux con aigri. :rose:


----------



## MatthewL (15 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Parler de restructurer l'esprit et faire une faute de français digne d'un (mauvais) élève de CM1 dès le troisième mot...
> Je ne suis pas allé plus loin, navré.
> 
> Mais je suis un vieux con aigri. :rose:



Le truc utilise serait de dire ou se situe la faute?


----------



## drs (15 Novembre 2014)

_J&#8217;avais *arrêter* d&#8217;écrire sur ce blog, c&#8217;était un tort, écrire fixe la pensée et restructure l&#8217;esprit. *Après plusieurs années de travaux divers et variés (peintures, dessin, photos, montages, tentatives, écrits, vidéos&#8230.* Tous ces travaux sont là, ils me parlent encore et je me souviens du moment, de l&#8217;impression que j&#8217;ai eu lorsque je me lançais le défi de faire quelque chose. Par moment, rien, aucun flux créatif, aucune muse, pas d&#8217;alchimie mais *par fois* c&#8217;était la surprise. De simple scènes prise dans la vie de tous les jours, pouvaient se métamorphoser en admirable projet.

Toujours chercher quelque chose qui se cache mais ne se montre pas tout à fait. Ce n&#8217;est pas facile de vouloir montrer toutes ces choses, d&#8217;apprendre à s&#8217;exposer. &#8220;S&#8217;exposer&#8221; c&#8217;est s&#8217;impliquer dans quelque chose de concret à dire et de prendre le temps de pouvoir l&#8217;expliquer&#8230;

Tout mon travail n&#8217;est que des essais, alors moi je dis &#8211; bidouillons !

Si l&#8217;art n&#8217;est qu&#8217;un point de vue alors il est urbi et orbi. *Si nous prenions du recul sur nos outils qui ne sont au final pas si important. *Il est de mon avis primordial de revenir aux sources et de ne pas se perdre dans cette abondante complexité *faites* d&#8217;images trompeuses et envoûtantes, menant vers de bonnes ou de mauvaises choses.

Sans erreurs pas d&#8217;Art. *Il faut essayer, tenter, réessayer, pour aboutir à quelque chose, de plus, au final un travail n&#8217;est jamais abouti ou même fini.*

Ce quelque chose, ce projet, cette trait de crayon sera t-il Art, nous ne le saurons qu&#8217;à la fin, je citerai pour conclure Giacometti &#8220;Tout n&#8217;est qu&#8217;*apprarence,* non ?&#8221;._



Voilà, j'ai mis en rouge les fautes et tournures de phrases un peu curieuses (par exemple "Après plusieurs années..." qui n'a pas de fin!)

Peut-être en ai-je oublié aussi


----------



## MatthewL (15 Novembre 2014)

drs a dit:


> _Javais *arrêter* décrire sur ce blog, cétait un tort, écrire fixe la pensée et restructure lesprit. *Après plusieurs années de travaux divers et variés (peintures, dessin, photos, montages, tentatives, écrits, vidéos).* Tous ces travaux sont là, ils me parlent encore et je me souviens du moment, de limpression que jai eu lorsque je me lançais le défi de faire quelque chose. Par moment, rien, aucun flux créatif, aucune muse, pas dalchimie mais *par fois* cétait la surprise. De simple scènes prise dans la vie de tous les jours, pouvaient se métamorphoser en admirable projet.
> 
> Toujours chercher quelque chose qui se cache mais ne se montre pas tout à fait. Ce nest pas facile de vouloir montrer toutes ces choses, dapprendre à sexposer. Sexposer cest simpliquer dans quelque chose de concret à dire et de prendre le temps de pouvoir lexpliquer
> 
> ...



Merci d'avoir pris le temps ! je les corriges le plus rapidement possible !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2014)

T'as intérêt à faire un gros et bel effort parce que même dans tes messages de " promo" ca coince.

exemples
premier message 
je souhaite*s vous partager*  etc etc

ou dans celui du dessus
*j*e les corrige*s*
--
note 
un modo a fait la promo d'un nouveau correcteur grammatical qui complète les correcteurs orthographiques classiques

Grammalecte : correcteur grammatical pour Open & LibreOffice - Forum Mac


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2014)

Moi, j' aurais mis "j' avais cessé..."

(Encore qu' a ben regarder; je me demande ben s' qu'a put etre écris avant le 14 novembre (?)


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2014)

MatthewL a dit:


> Le truc utilise serait de dire ou se situe la faute?



Dès le troisième mot, je ne peux pas être plus précis !

Et dans ton post : utilise au lieu de utile, ou au lieu de où.

_L'essentiel n'est pas de faire vite mais de faire bien_ (vieuxcon-fucius)


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2014)

MatthewL a dit:


> Bonjour, hier soir j'ai décidé de reprendre mon blog personnel, je souhaites vous partager aujourd'hui mon engouement pour les réalisations artistiques, j'ai décidé de ne pas poster cette rédaction directement sur le forum, car je la trouves très personnel. &#8232;
> &#8232;
> Donc si vous avez envie de connaitre mon engouement pour l'art, et la réalisation plastique voici le lien vers l'article :*http://www.cyberduck.eu/restructurer-lesprit/ N'hésitez pas a commenter directement sur mon blog, cela me ferait très plaisir de connaitre votre avis !*&#8232;&#8232;http://cyberduck.eu&#8232;&#8232;
> 
> ...


Bonjour. 
Si ça t'apporte de faire ce blog, fais-le. Les fautes d'orthographe c'est pas joli mais c'est pas dramatique non plus. Tâche quand-même de faire gaffe ou de te faire aider  si tu n'es pas fort en la matière. 
Par contre c'était pas une bonne idée de poster ici. Il existe un sujet dans ces forums pour présenter son site ou blog.


----------

